# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  حكايات على شرف الثورة و الانتخابات ....!!

## أم هانئ

شر البلية ما يضحك ....!!


انتظرونــــــــ  ـا ....

----------


## أم هانئ

*كنت في عافية ثم اُبْتُليتُ...!! 




 قبل عام ونصف العام : كنت في عافية وسلام ؛ فقد كنت أجهل كل شيء عما يجري  في العالم الخارجي ، فضلا عن جهلي الشديد بما يجري من أحداث في بلدي ، إلا  إذا تناقش أحد وذكر أمامي  ما يجري من حدث أو أمر حين أزور أهلي ، وربما   سألني أحد  ما عن هذا الحدث أو ذاك  ، فيصدم بجهلي المغرق آنذاك . لم يكن  ثمة ما يدعوني لأهتم  ؛ فذلك في نظري جهل لا يضر و لا ينفع كعلم  !!!

فلم أكن أعرف مكان القنوات الإخبارية ، ولا مواقيت إذاعة البرامج التوك شوتية   ...ّّ!

حتى مشايخنا الكرام- أعزهم الله وبارك في أعمارهم -  لم أكن لأستطيع  التمييز بينهم إلا عن طريق  أصواتهم  ؛ فلم أحرص يوما  على  أن أجلس   لمشاهدتهم ...!

 وبالكاد كنت أعرف اسم رئيس مصرنا ، غافلة عن أسماء جميع الوزراء ورجالات السياسة في بلدنا ...!!

 أما الآن فقد ابتليت وذهب سلام نفسي وشقيت :

 فصرت أتابع جل البرامج الإخبارية ، وأحفظ مواقيت بعض البرامج التوك شوتية  ...!!

و هالني أني حفظت كثير من أسماء رجالات المجتمع والساسة : من وزراء ونواب وثوار ومرشَّحي رئاسة ...!!

ولم أتخيل يوما أني سأستطيع التعرف على جل المشايخ  ورؤيتهم  ، فإذا بي أتعرفهم و معدي و مقدمي برامجهم ...!!

وصرت أتفاعل مع الأخبار و الأحداث : هما وغما وكربا كجل الناس ...!!

ولم يخفِ المتعاطون معي القريبون المحتكون بي تعجبهم  مما صرت أبديه  فقالت  إحداهن بمزحة علنية  : لقد صارت خبيرة في الأحداث المحلية ،  بل  صارت   تذكر بعض ردود الأفعال العالمية ...!!

كم كنت في عافيــة  ، و بجهلي عن جديد الأحداث راضية ...!!

أما الآن : فضاع من  نفسي  السلام ، وأثقلت  قلبي  الهموم و الأحزان ....!!

فاللهم : ارزقني العافية والشفاء ؛ فإنك قريب سميع مجيب الدعاء ...



*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

صدقت والله
فقد كان ذاك حالي أيضا 
لكن الحمدلله لم تصل متابعتي لمشاهدة البرامج بل اقتصرت على تصفح الاخبار وانتقاء مواقع تندر فيها الصور
ولله الحمد تخليت عنها قليلا واحيانا تمر علي ايام لا ادري عنها شيء وأسأل الله ان يتم علي نعمته ويعافيني منها تماما
فابشري يا أخية وبعون الله تستطيعي التخلص منها

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> *و هالني أني حفظت كثير من أسماء رجالات المجتمع والساسة : من وزراء ونواب وثوار ومرشَّحي رئاسة ...!!
> 
> ولم أتخيل يوما أني سأستطيع التعرف على جل المشايخ ورؤيتهم ، فإذا بي أتعرفهم و معدي و مقدمي برامجهم ...!!
> *


هالني ذلك أيضا فقد كنت أظن أنني مصدرك فإذا بي أتفاجأ أنني تخففت من عبئ المتابعة كثيرا وأنك أنت صرت مصدري (ابتسامة)

قابليني اليوم أو غدا لأعرف منك آخر الأخبار  ^_^

----------


## لجين الندى

ربما كان حالي أخف منك قليلا .. وكان لي اهتمام بالسياسة ..
لكنه لم يكن مثل حالي الآن واهتمامي بها .. وفعلا أصابتنا هموم ثم هموم ثم هموم وأحزان
ولا نقول الا : اللهم أصلح أحوال المسلمين .. واخمد الفتن في بلادهم ما ظهر منها وما بطن ..




> *فاللهم : ارزقني العافية والشفاء ؛ فإنك قريب سميع مجيب الدعاء ...*


آمين .. آمين .. آمين ..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أذكركم أن هذه بادرة خير رغم ما فيها من هم 

فإن من لم يهتم بأمر المسلمين فليس منهم

----------


## أم هانئ

> صدقت والله
> فقد كان ذاك حالي أيضا 
> لكن الحمدلله لم تصل متابعتي لمشاهدة البرامج بل اقتصرت على تصفح الاخبار وانتقاء مواقع تندر فيها الصور
> ولله الحمد تخليت عنها قليلا واحيانا تمر علي ايام لا ادري عنها شيء وأسأل الله ان يتم علي نعمته ويعافيني منها تماما
> فابشري يا أخية وبعون الله تستطيعي التخلص منها


بشرك الله بالجنة ... ابتسامة

سعدت بعطر مرورك أخيتي

----------


## أم هانئ

> هالني ذلك أيضا فقد كنت أظن أنني مصدرك فإذا بي أتفاجأ أنني تخففت من عبئ المتابعة كثيرا وأنك أنت صرت مصدري (ابتسامة)
> 
> قابليني اليوم أو غدا لأعرف منك آخر الأخبار  ^_^


دوام الحال من المحال ... ابتسامة

وعلى كل أسأل الله إقالتي من ذلك وهي لك مع كل تقدير وود ... ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

> ربما كان حالي أخف منك قليلا .. وكان لي اهتمام بالسياسة ..
> لكنه لم يكن مثل حالي الآن واهتمامي بها .. وفعلا أصابتنا هموم ثم هموم ثم هموم وأحزان
> ولا نقول الا : اللهم أصلح أحوال المسلمين .. واخمد الفتن في بلادهم ما ظهر منها وما بطن ..
> 
> 
> آمين .. آمين .. آمين ..


آمين آمين آمين

بوركت لجين على كريم مرورك

----------


## أم هانئ

> أذكركم أن هذه بادرة خير رغم ما فيها من هم 
> 
> فإن من لم يهتم بأمر المسلمين فليس منهم


لو غيرك قالها ....!!

( بل الإنسان على نفسه بصيرة ) سورة القيامة

وكلنا أعلم بما يصلح قلبه ....

----------


## أم هانئ

هــل أنت سلفية ...؟!



 وفي الأوانة الأخير:   

 شاعت لفظة : ( السلفية ) على نطاق كل طبقة من الطبقات  وغزت بلا تفرقة كل  وسط من الأوساط  ، فقلّ ألا تُذكر مرات ومرات في كل لقاء  لفرادى من الناس  أو جماعات  ...!!

 حدث ذلك بوساطة الإعلام ،  فلاكتها ألسنة الخاصة  فضلا عن العوام ...!!

 وفي يوم من الأيام كنت في زيارة أهلي  ، فسألتني فجأة أمي  :  
 هل أنت سلفية  بنتي  ؟!!

 فابتسمت متعجبة من سؤالها  ، وما دريت ما أقول لها ...!!

 ثم أجبتها بعد إطراقة وقليل سكون : يا أمي : ليتني أكون ،  أسأل الله أن أكون   ...!!

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> هــل أنت سلفية ...؟!
> 
> 
> 
>  وفي الأوانة الأخير:   
> 
>  شاعت لفظة : ( السلفية ) على نطاق كل طبقة من الطبقات  وغزت بلا تفرقة كل  وسط من الأوساط  ، فقلّ ألا تُذكر مرات ومرات في كل لقاء  لفرادى من الناس  أو جماعات  ...!!
> 
>  حدث ذلك بوساطة الإعلام ،  فلاكتها ألسنة الخاصة  فضلا عن العوام ...!!
> ...


هي لسه كل السنين اللي عاشتها معاك ما عرفتش انك سلفية؟؟؟!!!!  :Smile:  ابتسااااااااااا  اامات

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> لو غيرك قالها ....!!
> 
> ( بل الإنسان على نفسه بصيرة ) سورة القيامة
> 
> وكلنا أعلم بما يصلح قلبه ....


سأتصرف كأني لم أر شيئا (ابتسامة بريئة)

لكن صحيح أخبريني: هل أنت سلفية ؟؟؟؟!!!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

بارك الرحمن فيكِ أخيتي
لو كنت مكانك لَقُلتُ بل أنا مسلمة (لا تنتمي لأي من الجماعات الموجودة على الساحة) أحاول تطبيق شرع الله وسنة نبيه بقدر المستطاع (ابتسامة)
.
فالمفهوم الحقيقي للسلفية غفل عنه الكثيرون وكثيرون ممن يقولون أنهم سلفيون، يفعلون ما لا يطابق منهج السلف مما يعطي إنطباع سيء
.
اكملي بارك الله فيكِ

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> ( بل الإنسان على نفسه بصيرة ) سورة القيامة
> 
> وكلنا أعلم بما يصلح قلبه ....


أتفق معكِ وبشدة
وكنت قرأت مرة أو أكثر إذا كان الانسان لا يملك شيء فعلي يفعله في مثل تلك الأحداث فلا يشغل نفسه بتتبع الاخبار 
بل يكفي معرفته بأنهم في كرب ويدعوا لهم ويستغل وقته في طاعة الله وتعلم العلم الشرعي ويبعد عن تتبع الاخبار والتي لن تعود عليه بأي نفع سوى الحزن والكمد وإضاعة الوقت وربما فتنة في دينه واتباع طريق غير الحق تأثرًا بما يحدث

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> سأتصرف كأني لم أر شيئا (ابتسامة بريئة)
> 
> لكن صحيح أخبريني: هل أنت سلفية ؟؟؟؟!!!


أضحك الله سنك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> كنت قرأت مرة أو أكثر إذا كان الانسان لا يملك شيء فعلي يفعله في مثل تلك الأحداث فلا يشغل نفسه بتتبع الاخبار


أم هانئ اعذريني

أنت تعرفين طبع الغنادر غلاب ^_^

سؤال لأم عبد الرحمن
لو أن عبد الرحمن أو عبد المهيمن زج نفسه في تلك الأحداث رغما عنك...أكنت متتبعة أخباره أم ستتمسكين بكلمتك السابقة؟؟

مجرد سؤال بريء أيضا 

أنتم تعرفون البراءة هذه الأيام توزع بالأكوام (ابتسامة)



ولا أريد أن يفهم من كلامي أنني أدعو لمتابعة الأخبار متابعة مرضية تخرج عن حد الاعتدال وإلا لما كتبتُ أعلاه أنني "تخففت" قليلا من المتابعة
ولا أطالبكم مثلا بمشاهدة الفيدوهات الصادمة للتعذيب في سوريا..إطلاقا أنا شخصيا لا أستطيع ولا مشاهدة الصور
ولكن ..شيء من الاهتمام الحقيقي 

إن هذا التغير الذي يحدث لكل إنسان طبيعي وسوي من (عدم) معرفة أي شيء لمتابعة كل شيء في مثل هذه الظروف والأحداث - أكرر- هو بادرة خير وعلامة صحة ولا شك

فلو لم نفعل لدل هذا على عدم الصلاح...وإنما صلاح القلب في هذا الحديث:
"ترى المؤمنين : في تراحمهم ، وتوادهم ، وتعاطفهم ، كمثل الجسد ، إذا اشتكى عضوا ، تداعىله سائر جسده بالسهر والحمى" متفق عليه

تأملوا لفظة: "تداعى"، و"السهر" و"الحمى"


فكل ما يمر المرء به من حزن وهم وكرب لأجل إخوانه أحتسبه عند ربي ولعله في الميزان ثقيل


أكتفي بهذا القدر وسأستفيض بإذن الله في موضوعي الآخر (ترى أيهم أيهم ؟؟ ابتسامة)





> أضحك الله سنك


أم البراء وعائشة

لماذا هل أنت أيضا سلفية؟؟ ^_^

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

لا أنا إيرانية شيعية من الروافض  :Smile:

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

أستاذة سارة
بدون الدخول في تفاصيل ومناقشات حتى لا يتحول الموضوع عن مساره تبدأ سلسلة المجادلات
أنا مقتنعة بأنه لا يجوز المشاركة في تلك المظاهرات وأن ما يحدث هو ابتلاء من الله بسبب الخروج عن الحاكم وهذا شيء كان بن تيمية قد تحدث عنه بإستفاضة وبقليل من البحث على النت قد تجد (من ترغب في الاستزادة منكن) أقوال بعض المشايخ والعلماء في الأمر (اقوالهم لماذا لا يجوز المشاركة ولماذا ما حدث خروج على الحاكم)
وهذا ما سأعلمه لأولادي وأقنعهم به مع شرح أدلته لهم
مسألة أنهم قد يخالفوني في الرأي وينضموا لها، لن أقلق نفسي بها الآن وسأتركها لوقتها مع الدعاء بأن يجعلهم الله تعالى بارين بي ومطيعين لي طالما لم آمرهم بمعصية وأن ينير الله بصيرتي وبصيرتهم للحق (ابتسامة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> لا أنا إيرانية شيعية من الروافض



بعد الشر يا جميلة 





> أستاذة سارة
> بدون الدخول في تفاصيل ومناقشات حتى لا يتحول الموضوع عن مساره تبدأ سلسلة المجادلات
> أنا مقتنعة بأنه لا يجوز المشاركة في تلك المظاهرات وأن ما يحدث هو ابتلاء من الله بسبب الخروج عن الحاكم وهذا شيء كان بن تيمية قد تحدث عنه بإستفاضة وبقليل من البحث على النت قد تجد (من ترغب في الاستزادة منكن) أقوال بعض المشايخ والعلماء في الأمر (اقوالهم لماذا لا يجوز المشاركة ولماذا ما حدث خروج على الحاكم)
> وهذا ما سأعلمه لأولادي وأقنعهم به مع شرح أدلته لهم
> مسألة أنهم قد يخالفوني في الرأي وينضموا لها، لن أقلق نفسي بها الآن وسأتركها لوقتها مع الدعاء بأن يجعلهم الله تعالى بارين بي ومطيعين لي طالما لم آمرهم بمعصية وأن ينير الله بصيرتي وبصيرتهم للحق (ابتسامة)


توقعت أن هذا رأيك (ابتسامة عبقرية)

وأنا أخالفك طبعا ولا وقت عندي أصلا للجدال 

بحضر للثورة الجديدة  ^_^

----------


## أم هانئ

> هي لسه كل السنين اللي عاشتها معاك ما عرفتش انك سلفية؟؟؟!!!!  ابتسااااااااااا  اامات


ابتسامــــة

----------


## أم هانئ

> أتفق معكِ وبشدة
> وكنت قرأت مرة أو أكثر إذا كان الانسان لا يملك شيء فعلي يفعله في مثل تلك الأحداث فلا يشغل نفسه بتتبع الاخبار 
> بل يكفي معرفته بأنهم في كرب ويدعوا لهم ويستغل وقته في طاعة الله وتعلم العلم الشرعي ويبعد عن تتبع الاخبار والتي لن تعود عليه بأي نفع سوى الحزن والكمد وإضاعة الوقت وربما فتنة في دينه واتباع طريق غير الحق تأثرًا بما يحدث


بوركت أم عبد الرحمن نسأل الله الهدى للرشاد ...

----------


## أم هانئ

> سأتصرف كأني لم أر شيئا (ابتسامة بريئة)
> 
> لكن صحيح أخبريني: هل أنت سلفية ؟؟؟؟!!!


وهل أجيب من هي أدرى مني بالجواب .... ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

*   البــــــائــــ  ــــع ..!!



 ذهبت إلى السوق في يوم ما ، ثم مررت على بائع قروي لثمرة ما ...!!

كان ينادي يدعو الناس ليقبلوا عليه ، ولكني  مررت ولم أستجب إليه ..!

 وحين وليت مدبرة لاحقتني كلماته الثائرة : لكم كل الحق ، أولستم ستحكمون الخلق (1) ...!!

في أول الأمر أبى عقلي تصديق أنه بكلماته تلك يقصدني ...!

ثم لما التفت ،  وجدت أنه إياي يعني بكلماته تلك ...!!

 وبالطبع لم أرد ، بل بتعجب ابتسمت ،  ثم بجِد من المكان انصرفت ...!!



______________________________  __________

(1)-لعله  فعل ذلك بسبب ما أرتديه من الحجاب والسواد  ...!!*

----------


## أم هانئ

المجلس العــ.....!!




 في حق محرك البحث كتبت دون أن أدري : المجلس العسكري رغم أني كنت أبغي دخول المجلس العلمي ...!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> المجلس العــ.....!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  في حق محرك البحث كتبت دون أن أدري : المجلس العسكري رغم أني كنت أبغي دخول المجلس العلمي ...!!


أضحكتني جدا

----------


## أمة الستير

الحمد لله أنك لم تكتبي : "مجلس الأمن الدولي " (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم هانئ

> الحمد لله أنك لم تكتبي : "مجلس الأمن الدولي " (ابتسامة)


ربنا يستر ... يبدو أنني في الطريق إلى ذلك .... ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

تستوي في الانتخابات جميع الأصوات (1)..!!



 قيل لامرأة خرجت بعد أن صوتت في إحدى دائرة الإعادة في انتخابات مجلس الشعب :

- لمن صوّتِ  ، وما أسماء من اخترتِ؟

- قالت : صوّت لفلان و فلان وفلان وذكرت الأسماء ...!!

- قيل لها : ولِمَ صوّتِ لهؤلاء  ؟!

- قالت : لقد صوّت في المرة الأولى  لفلان وفلان وفلان ، ثم ها قد مر أسبوعان كاملان  ولم يفعلوا لنا خيرُا أو شرا ؛  لذا صوّت لمعارضيهم هذه المرة ...!!


______________________________  ____

(1)- أصوات العقلاء تتساوى مع غيرهم..  !!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

أضحك الله سنك.

وولى الله على المسلمين خيارهم.

----------


## أم هانئ

> أضحكتني جدا


أضحك الله سنك سارتنا الكريمة ...

----------


## أم هانئ

> أضحك الله سنك.
> 
> وولى الله على المسلمين خيارهم.


آمين أحسن الله إليك غاليتنا أم عبد الرحمن ..

----------


## أم هانئ

مناقشات فلولية أقصد لغوية ...!!



 في مجلس من مجالس الناس دار نقاش حول مفرد كلمة فلول* التي أحيتها الأحداث   :

- قال أحدهم : فلول على وزن عجول ؛ إذن مفردها فِلّ على وزن عِجل ...!

- فقيل له : ولم لا تكون فلول على وزن بحور ، ويكون مفردها فَلّ على وزن بحر ...!!

-  وقال ثالثهم : بل أظن المفرد فُلّ ...!!

فعارضه الجميع ضحكا : هذا لا يكون أبدا ، بل لابد أن يكون هذا الفَِلّ أسودا ...!!


--------------------------------------------------------  

*  ورد في لسان العرب: هم قوم فلّ ، أي منهزمون ، والجمع فلول وفُلال ا.هـ

----------


## أم هانئ

ذُكِرالتظاهر في القرآن ...!!



 قال أحدهم : وجدتها وجدتها ...!!

قيل له : وما وجدتَ ؟!

قال و بشديد انفعال خرجت منه الكلمات : لفظة التظاهر ذُكرت في بعض الآيات ، فلمَ يقول بعضهم أن التظاهرات من المستحدثات ..!!

 ثم تلا في عجالة قوله سبحانه وتعالى  : { إِنْ تَتُوبَا إِلَى اللَّهِ فَقَدْ صَغَتْ قُلُوبُكُمَا * وَإِنْ تَظَاهَرَا عَلَيْهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ مَوْلَاهُ وَجِبْرِيلُ وَصَالِحُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ظَهِيرٌ } سورة التحريم .


 فضُجّ بالضحك وعلا  الاستنكار  :  ما جاء في الآية يخالف فعل التظاهر الذي إليه يُشار(1)...!!





--------------------------------------------------------------------

(1) -  جاء في تفسير سورة التحريم :
  { إِنْ تَتُوبَا إِلَى اللَّهِ فَقَدْ صَغَتْ قُلُوبُكُمَا } الخطاب للزوجتين الكريمتين من أزواجه صلى الله عليه وسلم عائشة وحفصة رضي الله عنهما، كانتا سببًا لتحريم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على نفسه ما يحبه، فعرض الله عليهما التوبة، وعاتبهما على ذلك، وأخبرهما أن قلوبهما  قد صغت أي: مالت وانحرفت عما ينبغي لهن، من الورع والأدب مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، واحترامه، وأن لا يشققن عليه، { وَإِنْ تَظَاهَرَا عَلَيْهِ } أي: تعاونا  على ما يشق عليه، ويستمر هذا الأمر منكن، { فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ مَوْلَاهُ وَجِبْرِيلُ وَصَالِحُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ظَهِيرٌ } أي: الجميع أعوان للرسول، مظاهرون، ومن كان هؤلاء أعوانه  فهو المنصور، وغيره ممن يناوئه مخذول  وفي هذا أكبر فضيلة وشرف لسيد المرسلين، حيث جعل الباري نفسه [الكريمة]، وخواص خلقه، أعوانًا لهذا الرسول الكريم. انتهى .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> ذُكِرالتظاهر في القرآن ...!!
> 
> 
> 
>  قال أحدهم : وجدتها وجدتها ...!!
> 
> قيل له : وما وجدتَ ؟!
> 
> قال و بشديد انفعال خرجت منه الكلمات : لفظة التظاهر ذُكرت في بعض الآيات ، فلمَ يقول بعضهم أن التظاهرات من المستحدثات ..!!
> ...




الحمد لله أنه لم يستدل بــــ : "والذين يظاهرون من نسائهم"

----------


## أم هانئ

> الحمد لله أنه لم يستدل بــــ : "والذين يظاهرون من نسائهم"


لعله لما يقرأها بعد .... ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

هل أنت من حزب كذا ...؟!



 ذهبتُ يوما لدائرة حكومية لأتمّ  أوراق معاملة ضرورية ...!!


فلما دخلتُ المكان استقبلتني موظفتان عن الثورة والانتخابات والأحزاب كانتا تتحدثان ...!!


فحين دخلت عليهما انصب علي نظر كلتيهما ، ثم بادرتني إحداهما معبرة عما بدا على وجهي كلتيهما : تبدين من الــ.... ( وذكرت اسم حزب الأغلبية البرلمانية ) ؟!

فقلتُ متعجبة    : لا والله لستُ منهم ، ولا من غيرهم  أبدا ...!!

 فتهلل وجهاهما  ، ودعتني  بالترحاب للجلوس كلتاهما  : إذن أهلا بك ومرحبا ، تفضلي بالجلوس والقربى ...!!

----------


## أم هانئ

الأغلبية الصامتة ...!



 - قالت إحداهن :  ترى من أيهما تكونين ؟

- قلتُ : ماذا تعنين ؟!

- ظهر عليها الجد وهي تقول  : أمن الثوار أنتِ  ، أم من الفلول ؟

- قلتُ ضاحكة  :  بل أنا من الأغلبية الصامتة ..!!

- قالت : تلك سلبية ..!!

- قلتُ : لستُ سلبية  بل أعمل بالوصية النبوية : 

 ( ستكون فتن ، القاعد فيها خير من القائم ، والقائم فيها خير من الماشي ، والماشي فيها خير من الساعي ، من تشرف لها تستشرفه ، فمن وجد فيها ملجأ ، أو معاذا ، فليعذ به )
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 7081
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 


 ( لقيت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقلت : ما النجاة ؟ ! فقال : أملك عليك لسانك ، وليسعك بيتك ، وابك على خطيئتك .)
الراوي: عقبة بن عامر المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: تخريج مشكاة المصابيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4767
خلاصة حكم المحدث: بل هو أعلى من الحسن فإن له إسنادا صحيحا .

----------


## لجين الندى

> - قلتُ ضاحكة  :  بل أنا من الأغلبية الصامتة ..!!


وهذا ما جعلني أتابع هذا الموضوع من بين جميع موضوعات الثورة والانتخابات ... ابتسامة 
نسأل الله لنا ولك الثبات والهدى والرشاد

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

هل تسمح لي الغالية أم هانئ بوضع بعض القصص....أم أن ذلك يفسد موضوعها الجميل ^_^

----------


## أم هانئ

> وهذا ما جعلني أتابع هذا الموضوع من بين جميع موضوعات الثورة والانتخابات ... ابتسامة 
> نسأل الله لنا ولك الثبات والهدى والرشاد


آمين آمين آمين

حي هلا بلجين تسعدنا متابعتك بورك فيك

----------


## أم هانئ

> هل تسمح لي الغالية أم هانئ بوضع بعض القصص....أم أن ذلك يفسد موضوعها الجميل ^_^


ياخبر ياخبر بل أسعد بإضافاتك النيرات وهل تحتاجين إلى إذن ياخبر ....!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

طابور الانتخاب....!!

كان الطابور طويلا والحر شديد والعرق قد بلغ من الجميع كل مبلغ وقد بدأ البعض يتسرى ويتسلى بالحديث قليلا عندما دخل أحدهم متجاوزا الجميع في كبر وعلو وتفاخر..

هاج الناس وماجت الصفوف اعتراضا على هذا التجاوز

- ماذا دهاكم ألا تعرفون من أنا؟؟!!
- أنا صديق (....) نادوا لي هذا المسئول بالداخل لن أنتظر دورا فأنا أستاذ بالجامعة ولا وقت عندي!!

لم يزدد الأمر بهذه الكلمات المستفزة إلا تعقيدا وقد بدأ البعض ينفث من بين شفتيه نيران غضبه، ولا يزداد الرجل إلا انتفاشا وغرورا ويتعجب من هذا التعدي من الأفراد بالطابور ومنعه من الدخول دون انتظار الدور ..

وبعد أن اشتعل الأمر اشتعالا شديدا ، تبسم الرجل وقال بهدوء ووقار....

هذا هو ما سيحدث لكم إذا انتخبتم الفلول...وستكثر ثمار (الكوسة) حتى تفيض على البلاد والعباد 

ثم عاد إلى آخر الطابور في تواضع شاعرا أن رسالته قد وصلت..

وهدأ الناس وابتسموا في راحة 

وأصروا على تقديمه للدخول قبلهم ...لكنه أبى إلا أن ينتظر مثله مثلهم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ربنا يحشرك معاه..!!

عندما قرر أحد الجبابرة السابقين دخول الانتخابات الرئاسية، طفق أحد زملاء بعض الإخوة في العمل ينتفض فرحا ويقول: هذا هو الرجل الرجل، هذا هو رجل المرحلة ...وظل يمدح فيه لحظات طويلة

فقال له أحدهم: إنه رجل ظالم ألم تر أنه فعل كذا وكذا..

فرد مدافعا : أبدا كل هذا محض ظلم وافتراء ...الرجل نظيف الصفحة

فوضع أحدهم يده على كتفه وانتحى به جانبا وقال له: لا بأس عليك يا أخي مادام يعجبك إلى هذا الحد وتشهد له بهذه الشهادات وتحسبه على كل هذه الخيرات ندعو الله لكما أن يحشركما معا

فأصاب الرجل ذعرا بالغا وصرخ قائلا: لا يا أخي إلا هذا الدعاء ....!!

----------


## أم هانئ

بوركت غاليتنا سارة حقا إن في يحدث لعبرة لأولى الألباب ...!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

إي والله أم هانئ صدقتِ

عبرة لأولي الألباب...

أكملي بمشاركة حتى أضع مشاركة فجعبتي ملأى  ^_^

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

متابعة لكما بشغف

----------


## أم هانئ

> إي والله أم هانئ صدقتِ
> 
> عبرة لأولي الألباب...
> 
> أكملي بمشاركة حتى أضع مشاركة فجعبتي ملأى  ^_^


لا بأس أختنا الكريمة بوركت

----------


## أم هانئ

> متابعة لكما بشغف


متابعتك تسعدنا يا أم عبد بوركت

----------


## أم هانئ

التصويت بالصورة  ...!!



 أرادت إحدى قريباتي التصويت لأحدهم  ، فأكد عليها بعضهم  أن تصوت لمن شاءت إلا الفلول بزعمهم ...!!

- فلما عادت  سُئلت : لمن أعطيتِ صوتك ؟!

- قالت وهي تبتسم : تخيرت صورة أعجبتني لأحدهم  ...!!

- فلما رأت مابدا عليهم من عجب قالت بنفاذ صبر وأدب  : مالكم !! أنا  لم أصوّت لأحد من الفلول ، بل صوّت لذي وجهٍ  مقبول ...!!

----------


## أمة الستير

لو تأملنا في فعل هذه المرأة الفاضلة لوجدنا عين الحكمة ما فعلت.فكلهم وجوه ؛مجرد وجوه تباينت ملامحها لكن تشابهت أفعالهم ونواياهم وبرامجهم ومخططاتهم  ..كلهم يزعم الإصلاح وكلهم يزعم امتلاك العصا السحرية كي يصبح البلد جنة على وجه الأرض ويبقى الفارق بينهم صورهم .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بمناسبة الصور أم هانئ...سأعارضها بما هو أنكى وأمر 

ولكن اسمحي لي أن أغندر قليلا على صديقتنا أمة الستير وأسجل....إعتراض!!

والله وحشتني هذه الأيام يا غاليتي أمة الستير ...تراك افتقديها أيضا؟؟! ^_^

أهم شيء الزراير...!

أخت فاضلة حدثتني قائلة:
أخبرتها قريبتها أن معلمتها قالت لها: بالتأكيد هنتخب (.........) كفاية "طلته" في التليفزيون و "الزراير بتاعت قميصه"...انتخب (...........) على أيه؟

ثم تمتمت صديقتي في أسى: أرأيت المنطق المفحم؟؟!

قلتُ لها : منطق مفحم جدا بصراحة أنا منبهرة اقتنعت .... سأنتخب (.........) "عشان مصر من غير زراير متسواش" 



وعذرا يا أم هانئ على العامية ....لكن تعرفين لها نكهة معينة في هذه القصة ^_^

----------


## أمة الستير

أضحك الله سنك يا حبيبة
والله اشتقنا لتك الأيام .
ياليت الذي مضى يعود.
اشتقت لغندرتك.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الجبن نصف السلامة...وأحيان   كلها!

أحدهم قرر أن ينتخب مرشح الفلول

وطوال الطريق إلى اللجنة جعل الشيطان ينفث فيه نيران الغضب...

إذا كلمك أحدهم أو أعطاك كوب من الماء فرُد عليه بغلظة
إذا حاول أحدهم التبسم في وجهك ليثنيك عن رأيك فارفع صوتك وافتعل ضجة لتفضحهم
إذا...إذا ....إذا.........وكل نفثات المترتب على "إذا" هو كلمات داخلة في أبواب:  فظ غليظ عتو جواظ متكبر

حتى إذا وصل وزوجته إلى اللجنة، نظر بعين ثاقبة فوجد جل المنتظرين لا يبدو على سيماهم أنهم من منتخبي الفلول، فسمتهم ظاهر ما بين "الثورة" و"التسنن"..

فوقف قليلا ساهم الفكر
ثم لكز زوجته وقال لها: لو قال لك أحدهم من ستنتخبي فلا تخبريهم بالحقيقة......!!

----------


## أم هانئ

ما اقول ؟!!

هذه هي سارة ... ابتسامة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

جَمعة خير ان شاء الله !!!! ^_^

----------


## أم هانئ

أم البراء أمة الستير يسعدنا عطر مروركن وكريم غندرتكن مع سارة ... ابتسامة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

تعرفين يا أم هانئ أنت أول من خلع عليّ اللقب وهو حظي منك وميراثي ^_^...

وتالله لهو أحب الألقاب إليّ وأعزها على قلبي 

أكمل أم تكملين؟؟؟ القصص كثيرة والوقت قليل

----------


## أم هانئ

> تعرفين يا أم هانئ أنت أول من خلع عليّ اللقب وهو حظي منك وميراثي ^_^...
> 
> وتالله لهو أحب الألقاب إليّ وأعزها على قلبي 
> 
> أكمل أم تكملين؟؟؟ القصص كثيرة والوقت قليل


حبا وكرامة أختنا العزيزة بل أفيضي علينا ولستِ بحاجة لاستئذان فلا تتواضعي ... ابتسامة

أما بالنسبة لهذا اللقب فأنت تستحقينه عن جدارة وليس تكرما مني أليس كذلك ..؟!

ثم مالنا بالوقت .. فتلك العبر لا تعلق لها بالزمن ...!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

حسنا!! 
أنت أردت هذا ^_^


أم هانئ وأنا ...!!

عندما أعلن مبارك تنحيه سجدتُ لله شكرا وبكيت لاستشعار العبرة
وبكت أم هانئ لاستشعار العبرة..

وتورمت عينا البعض من البكاء حسرة على ذهاب (ولي أمر المسلمين)..!!

عندما رأيته خلف القضبان دمعت عيني شفقة ولم تأخذني به رأفة..
ودمعت عينا أم هانئ شفقة ولم تأخذها به رأفة...
واستحضرنا معا العبرة..

وتورمت عينا البعض من البكاء حسرة على "إهانة" (ولي أمر المسلمين)...!! 

يا مثبت العقل والدين..


بعض مما هيجته الأحداث  للغالية أم هانئ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

شائعات..!!

 في الأيام الأولى من الثورة كانت الإشاعات تتقاذفها الألسن كما تتقاذف أقدام الأطفال الكرة

1- اتصال هاتفي من أحد المحارم يهتف بأمي: هل رأيت ما حدث عندنا في الحي؟؟
والله العظيم والله العظيم دخل بعض البلطجية على بيت جار لنا وهتكوا عرض بناته ثم قتلوهم

ثم بعد أن هدأت الأمور قليلا: اتضح أنها قصة مختلقة سمعها عن فلان عن فلان في الحي بعد أن سمعوا صوت طلقات نارية من إحدى البنايات 

يا أمة الإسناد...كيف تنتقل بينكم الشائعات؟؟!!

2- اتصلت جارة لنا تقطن بأحد الشوارع بحينا بأمي تهتف في رعب إياكم أن ينزل أحد من البيت البلطجية في آخر الشارع عند محل (......) وسرقوا البنك وهم في الطريق إلينا! والله العظيم والله العظيم هذا الكلام صحيح نقله لي زوجي
وثار الخبر في بيت أمي كالنار في الهشيم..وكلنا يضع يديه على قلبه ينتظر ما ستسر عنه الأحداث..
وكان أبي وشباب البنايات قد شكلوا لجنة تواصل الليل بالنهار للحراسة

فأخذ والدي أخي وجار لنا وانطلقوا يجوبون الشوارع في الحي وبلغوا البنك والمحل المذكور...فلم يجد أحدهم كائن حي في الحي بأكمله!

ثم اتضح أن الخبر سمع من بعض القنوات التي لا ترقب في مؤمن إلا ولا ذمة!

فيا أمة الإسناد...كيف تنتشر بينكم الشائعات؟؟!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

سبحان الله

----------


## أم هانئ

لا خيار إلا للكفار  ...!!


من أعجب ما قد تسمع من شنيع التٌراهات ، وعظيم الفِرى والخرافات استدلال بعضهم غير الصائب  ببعض الآيات  ...!!

فتراهم يعضدون شنيع أفعالهم ، ببنت من بنات أفكارهم استولدوها  بجهلهم من عميق سقيم أفهامهم ..!!

 - فقد سمعت أحدهم يجيب مذيعا  فور تبوّئه منصبا دينيا رفيعا : كيف أجبر   بناتي  يوما على ارتداء الحجاب  - يقصد الخمار المزين القصير  - و قد قال   رب الأرباب : ( لا إكراه في الدين )؟!!

- بينما استنكرت إحدى الحقوقيات بملء فيها زعمت أمام كثير من  الشاشات   :   لقد  أعطانا الله مطلق الحرية : ( من شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر ) فليست   الطاعات على العباد جبرية ...!!


فإن كان العجب شديد من استدلالاتهم الشوهاء ، فالأكثر عجبا  تأمين  سامعيهم على تراهاتهم كالبلهاء..!!

فمال هؤلاء القوم لا يفقهون ؛  و بالآيات التي قيلت في الكفار الأصليين  على أنفسهم يُنزلون  ...!!

فتلك الآيات نزلت في الكافرين ، بينما المستدلون بها  على أنفسهم  من المسلمين ...!!!!!


ولننظر ما جاء في تفسير كتاب ربنا العظيم :

( لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها والله سميع عليم ) البقرة :  256  

جاء في تفسير القرآن العظيم لابن كثير :
يقول تعالى : ( لا إكراه في الدين ) أي : لا تكرهوا أحدا على الدخول في دين   الإسلام فإنه بين واضح جلي دلائله وبراهينه لا يحتاج إلى أن يكره أحد على   الدخول فيه ، بل من هداه الله للإسلام وشرح صدره ونور بصيرته دخل فيه على   بينة ، ومن أعمى الله قلبه وختم على سمعه وبصره فإنه لا يفيده الدخول في   الدين مكرها مقسورا . وقد ذكروا أن سبب نزول هذه الآية في قوم من الأنصار ،   وإن كان حكمها عاما . انتهى




 ( وقل الحق من ربكم فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر إنا أعتدنا للظالمين نارا أحاط بهم سرادقها وإن يستغيثوا يغاثوا بماء كالمهل يشوي الوجوه بئس الشراب وساءت مرتفقا ) الكهف :  29  

جاء في تفسير القرآن العظيم لابن كثير :
يقول تعالى لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم : وقل يا محمد للناس : هذا الذي   جئتكم به من ربكم هو الحق الذي لا مرية فيه ولا شك ( فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن   شاء فليكفر ) هذا من باب التهديد والوعيد الشديد ؛ ولهذا قال : ( إنا   أعتدنا ) أي : أرصدنا ) للظالمين ) وهم الكافرون بالله ورسوله وكتابه (   نارا أحاط بهم سرادقها ) أي : سورها . انتهى


بينما لا خيار لمسلم إلا الطاعة ، والتسليم لأمر خالقه قدر الطوق والاستطاعة  ..!!


{ وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلَا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى   اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْرًا أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ   أَمْرِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا   مُبِينًا ْ} الأحزاب : 36

قال السعدي في تفسيره :
أي: لا ينبغي ولا يليق، ممن اتصف بالإيمان، إلا الإسراع في مرضاة اللّه   ورسوله، والهرب من سخط اللّه ورسوله، وامتثال أمرهما، واجتناب نهيهما، فلا   يليق بمؤمن ولا مؤمنة { إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْرًا ْ} من   الأمور، وحتَّما به وألزما به { أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ   أَمْرِهِمْ ْ} أي: الخيار، هل يفعلونه أم لا؟ بل يعلم المؤمن والمؤمنة، أن   الرسول أولى به من نفسه، فلا يجعل بعض أهواء نفسه حجابًا بينه وبين أمر   اللّه ورسوله.  
{ وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا مُبِينًا ْ}   أي: بَيِّنًا، لأنه ترك الصراط المستقيم الموصلة إلى كرامة اللّه، إلى   غيرها، من الطرق الموصلة للعذاب الأليم، فذكر أولاً السبب الموجب لعدم   معارضته أمر اللّه ورسوله، وهو الإيمان، ثم ذكر المانع من ذلك، وهو التخويف   بالضلال، الدال على العقوبة والنكال. انتهى 

وقال ابن كثير في تفسيره :   
 فهذه الآية عامة في جميع الأمور ، وذلك أنه إذا حكم   الله ورسوله بشيء ، فليس لأحد مخالفته ولا اختيار لأحد هاهنا ، ولا رأي ولا   قول ، كما قال تعالى : ( فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم  ثم  لا يجدوا في أنفسهم حرجا مما قضيت ويسلموا تسليما ) [ النساء : 65 ]  وفي  الحديث : " والذي نفسي بيده ، لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يكون هواه تبعا لما  جئت به  "(1) ولهذا شدد في خلاف ذلك ، فقال : ( ومن يعص الله ورسوله فقد ضل  ضلالا  مبينا ) ، كقوله تعالى : ( فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم ) [ النور : 63 ] انتهى 


اللهم ارزقنا طاعتك ، ولا تحرمنا - بذنوبنا - رحمتك آمين .



-----------------------------------------------------

(1) والذي نفسي بيده , لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يكون هواه تبعا لما جئت به
* الراوي: - المحدث: أحمد شاكر - المصدر: عمدة التفسير - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/533
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح
﻿** وضعفه الألباني المصدر: تخريج مشكاة المصابيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 166
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده ضعيف 
*** وقال الشيخ العثيمين معناه صحيح وهو ضعيف :
المصدر: مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين - الصفحة أو الرقم: 757/10 خلاصة حكم   المحدث: معناه صحيح .....الصفحة أو الرقم: 91/16 خلاصة حكم المحدث: ضعيف.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

قياس الحدادين على الملائكة! *

كتبتْ على الفيس بوك:
ما لهؤلاء يذمون (.........) كل هذا الذم لمجرد أنه ينتمي للنظام السابق وكان وزيرا فيه؟؟
ألم يكن خالد ابن الوليد كافرا ثم أسلم وصار سيف الله المسلول؟؟ فلعل (......) يصير سيف الله المسلول!!" اهـ بتصرف شديد

قلتُ: لو كان خالد حيا...لاسترحنا بسيفه من هذا الخبال! 


كتبتْ على الفيسبوك:
إلى هؤلاء الذين يرفضون انتخاب (.......) لأن بعض الشباب ضربوه بالأحذية والنعال
ألم يعلموا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رماه أهل الطائف بالحجارة ولم ينقص هذا من قدره؟؟" اهـ بتصرف شديد

قلتُ متعجبة: كيف لم يعصها كفها وهي تكتب هذه الكلمة؟؟

كتب أحدهم:
"  إن ولي الأمر (.....) قد يكون له "تأويل" في كل ما ارتكبه {من موبقات وعدم التزامه لا المجمل ولا المفصل لحكم الشرع وكل المخالفات الصريحة للشريعة وكل قتل وتعذيب وكل أفاعيله التي ارتكبها بدم بارد وكل معاداته للدين وأهل التدين وتسليم المسلمات إلى الكنائس}  مثلما كان لعثمان بن عفان تأويل في ما فعله ونقمه عليه الخوارج"!! اهـ بتصرف شديد جدا

قلتُ: باعتبار أن ولي أمرهم هذا طالب علم عليما بالتأويل أصلا!!

اللهم أغثنا من هذا الغثاء
------------
* مثل يقوله بعض العلماء لنفي أي اشتراك بين طرفي القياس وإثبات بعده بل واستحالته

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

خروجا عن النص: تأملات لا قصة!!


جاء الملأ (الأشراف والرؤساء) من قوم نوح عليه السلام يقولون له: ما نراك إلا بشرا مثلنا وما نراك اتبعك إلا الذين هم أراذلنا (جهلة، فقراء، "مش بيفهموا") بادي الرأي (بدون تفكير ولا روية، "بيمشوا ورا دعاية المساجد")...وما نرى لكم علينا من فضل (لستم أفضل منا لكي "تُكَوشوا" على السلطة) بل نظنكم كاذبين ("دقون" ومشايخ كذابون)


قلتُ : الظاهر هؤلاء أيضا آمنوا واختاروا حكم الشرع عشان السكر والزيت بتاع الإسلاميين ^_^


قالوا : اطردهم من "التأسيسية والوزراة"..أ ..أقصد من مجلسك يا نوح لكي نرضى عليك!
لكن نوح عليه السلام قال لهم وما أنا بطارد الذين آمنوا ...فمن ينصرني من الله إن طردتهم؟؟!!

وأنا بشر لا أستطيع أن أرزقكم فلستُ أملك خزائن الله ولا أعلم الغيب، ليس علي ولا على من اتبعني إلا أن أطيع الله وأمتثل أوامره وكل شيء بيده سبحانه.


والسلوى في القصة قوله تعالى:"فلا تبتئس بما كانوا يفعلون"..ثم في آخر القصة:"فاصبر إن العاقبة للمتقين"
ثم أمر الله بأن يصنع الفلك ليركب فيه من آمن


يا إخواننا ..يا أهلونا...اركبوا معنا...سفينة النجاة...سفينة التوحيد...سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير
اللهم اجعلنا ممن استسلم لأمرك

----------

